# aquarium bubbles



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

just wondering what the most EASIEST and COST EFFECTIVE way to make bubbles in my aquarium would be?
this will be my first attempt at making bubbles, so any info is valued.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I'm curious tooo.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

A second hand air pump.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

first had air pumps can be picked up for under 20$ if you shop around
id say its probably the cheapest way


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, so I'll need a cheap air pump. Then what?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

air line and an air stone


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

question: if i have a Rena XP3 filter, and currently running it with the supplied spraybar, is there a way i can integrate an air stone with with it to produce bubbles without having to buy an air pump?


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

dont be cheap if you want it looking nice bud..bubbles are cool and also good for the tank


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Step 1: Buy a straw
Step 2: Put your mouth over the straw
Step 3: "--------

：D


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

plantedinvertz said:


> Step 1: Buy a straw
> Step 2: Put your mouth over the straw
> Step 3: "--------
> 
> ：D


methane gas and the straw also works but im not to sure how the fish like it


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

hahahaha epic


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Step 1: Buy a straw
> Step 2: Put your mouth over the straw
> Step 3: "--------
> 
> ：D


...so if i blew into it hard enough bubbles will form??? Seriously?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> ...so if i blew into it hard enough bubbles will form??? Seriously?


He never said anything about blowing, so if you suck and choke on the water you can file a law suit for improper directions and no warnings


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

you can buy $5-$10 used air pumps + $1-$2 airline tubing(I can give you used one but I donot think it's worth it your trvel from Vancouver to Burnaby)then $1 for 3 air stones,or fancier ones like wand and long air stones


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*You can get bubble walls, wands and circles as well. The larger the pump the more bubbles you will get. How large is your tank? How many bubbles do you want? *


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

All I did was get the airline tube from my air pump and stick it in my substrate to create a constant flow of bubbles


----------

